# NGD - Music Man Bongo 5-String!!



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 20, 2011)

Our bassist got a new bass so we took some photos for your enjoyment so... Enjoy! 

Mandatory case pic:






And what's inside:





12th fret (orly):





Headstock:





This thing looks gorgeous...





Really solid sounding bass. Options are numerous: Four band EQ, mic balance and volume.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 20, 2011)

Love me some Music Man Basses.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheers, glad ya dig it. 

Also, here's how it sounds through a Mesa M6 Carbine:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...amed-mixtest-ebmm-jp7-bongo-sd2-0-axe-fx.html

(another shameless self-promotion...)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 20, 2011)

The Bongo has never jived with me aesthetically, but having tried one out, I'm convinced you could use one to destroy a tank.


----------



## simulclass83 (Dec 20, 2011)

That is such a unique headstock for a bass, I love it.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 20, 2011)

I love bongos so much. Happy NGD


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 20, 2011)

That's awesome dude! Looks great!


----------



## natspotats (Dec 21, 2011)

my friend has the 6 string version of this bass, its so versitile its scary


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 21, 2011)

They should totally use that slick ass headstock on the JP's.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 21, 2011)

Out of curiousity how is the neck for stickiness, that is my one big concern whenever I go painted neck, and the reason I gravitate to sting rays.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 21, 2011)

natspotats said:


> my friend has the 6 string version of this bass, its so versitile its scary



A 6? Is your friend John Myung?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 21, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Out of curiousity how is the neck for stickiness, that is my one big concern whenever I go painted neck, and the reason I gravitate to sting rays.



It's a satin neck so it's really not a problem. Works wonders for the owner at least. 



Solodini said:


> A 6? Is your friend John Myung?



6-string Bongos have been mass production for well over two years.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 21, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> It's a satin neck so it's really not a problem. Works wonders for the owner at least.



Satin neck is not often enough to alleviate the problem for me. It is finish to finish dependent. Didn't realize it was not yours though.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 22, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Satin neck is not often enough to alleviate the problem for me. It is finish to finish dependent. Didn't realize it was not yours though.


 
He has a warwick corvette which is natural all the way, the bongo and a mayones 6 string with lacquer finish and it has never really been a problem for him.

I also have had EBMM jp bfrs and normal Jps and though I sort of liked the natural neck it really doesn't ruin anything. Its just a little different. I suppose it's because the neck is so thin in JP:s.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 22, 2011)

Shows how up to date I am. May need to find a bongo 6 to try, then!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Out of curiousity how is the neck for stickiness, that is my one big concern whenever I go painted neck, and the reason I gravitate to sting rays.



None of the Bongos that I've played had sticky necks, even with heavy playing. 

This is EBMM, they use quality poly-satin finishes that are then gone over by hand. These aren't the cheap urethane finishes found on Schecters and LTDs. 

I've been GASing pretty heavily for a Bongo 6, but until my Strandberg is further along, I'm just waiting it out.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Dec 22, 2011)

So much yes. When I'm eventually in a proper job this will be one of my first purchases. My dream bass is a HS Bongo 5 with Piezos.


----------



## Underworld (Dec 22, 2011)

I love EBMM basses! (and guitars too!). My bandmate has a special edition Sterling and it rocks! The nut is incredibly small!


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 22, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> None of the Bongos that I've played had sticky necks, even with heavy playing.
> 
> This is EBMM, they use quality poly-satin finishes that are then gone over by hand. These aren't the cheap urethane finishes found on Schecters and LTDs.
> 
> I've been GASing pretty heavily for a Bongo 6, but until my Strandberg is further along, I'm just waiting it out.



Never played a Schecter or LTD, those are imports . I have never actually had issues with basses (only played fender, G&L with finished necks though) everything else has been oiled. The problem stems from guitars, might have to order in a Bongo this year then (put down deposit tell them get it) and buy it if I like it. The only midrangers I've bothered to fiddle with were some MIM fenders, as they were floating around a band space. 

Thanks Max.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Dec 27, 2011)

You fucking bastard.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 3, 2012)

Can I have? Damn.. I want a Bongo 5 or 6 so muuuuch!


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 3, 2012)

worst name ever. great sounding bass though


----------



## Rojne (Jan 5, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> worst name ever. great sounding bass though



EBMM Mongo 5-string....










Im so sorry


----------

